# Stump Grinding Contract Question



## Steve-Maine (Jan 30, 2008)

We had the following terms in out stump removal contracts

Grind stump 6-8" below grade, leave all chips where they fall.
We are not responsible for any lawn damage.
We are not responsible to any damage to any underground utilites not marked by DIG SAFE. This includes irragation systems
Terms; Net day of completion, l 1/2% interest per month on unapid balance, all collection fees to be paid by customer.

In over 35 years of grinding stumps we only had one person who wouldn't agree to contract. You have to look out for yourself as no one else will. good Luck


----------



## tree md (Feb 1, 2008)

I know there were some sample contracts in the Business Management forum. I looked them over before. Not sure if there was any pertaining to stumps in general but they seemed to cover general tree work pretty well. Do a search for contracts in this forum.


----------

